# Addiction Dehydrated Raw



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Been a couple of comments on this food, Crystal, you feed it.. can those of you that do, give me some feedback/more details. might consider it.

thanks mucho!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Karla, what would you like to know? I'm not the best at articulating, so if you have a list of questions i wil answer the best i can.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> Karla, what would you like to know? I'm not the best at articulating, so if you have a list of questions i wil answer the best i can.


ok. 

did your dogs have any health issues before changing and did it help when you changed over? if so, what were they.

do your dogs like it?

price (not that important, but curious) 

oh, you get it through Crystal, ok then. that would be convenient. I'll ask Crystal my next question.. ingredients. 

thank you!!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

You can get the ingredients here. Addiction foods are excellent. 

Stay Ahead of the Pack with the Leader in Hypoallergenic Pet Nutrition


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

SilkamMaltese said:


> ok.
> 
> did your dogs have any health issues before changing and did it help when you changed over? if so, what were they. no health issues, Chloe is severly allergic to all poultry so we had that allergy under control before we started feeding the Addiction. I just buy the chicken flavored one.
> 
> ...


Here's the ingredients for the ones i feed my pups:

*Canine Figlicious Venison Feast* 
Addiction Raw Dehydrated Dog Food - Figlicious Venison Feast - ADDICTION RAW DEHYDRATED FOOD - YOU CAN SEE THE MEAT! Addiction Pet Foods leads the way in a new standard for premium pet food! We gently air-dry raw meat, fruits and vegetables to keep ingredients fresh and to naturally lock-in vitamins and enzymes. With unique premium protein sources from Venison and Brushtail for sensitive dogs, to Free-range New Zealand Lamb, your dog will be spoilt for choice. And unlike other competitive products, you can actually see the chunky meat in our food. THE RESULT - A GREAT TASTING FOOD THAT COMBINES THE GOODNESS OF RAW WITH THE CONVENIENCE OF DRY! A WHOLESOME FEAST TO TANTALIZE TASTE BUDS AND BUILD VITALITY Highly prized since antiquity for their nutritional and medicinal properties, Figs take center place in this tempting and exotic recipe. Rich in Antioxidants and Fiber, Figs are masterfully prepared with New Zealand Venison to create an unforgettably scrumptious and wholesome meal for your dog. NEW ZEALAND VENISON - HIGH IN PROTEIN, LOW IN FAT Venison is valued for its rich texture and full flavor which dogs simply love. It is also lower in cholesterol and fat than most cuts of beef, pork, or lamb, making it an ideal protein for optimal well-being and vitality. New Zealand Venison is raised in the open pastures of New Zealand and unlike most farmed animals is free from artificial hormones and steroids. GRAIN-FREE RECIPE IDEAL FOR SENSITIVE DOGS Fig'licious Venison Feast is free from grains and has been designed to be as close to what nature has intended for your dog. It is also an ideal diet for dogs that are sensitive to grain. THE BEST OF RAW INGREDIENTS GENTLY AIR-DRIED FOR MAXIMUM NUTRITION Addiction ensures that your dog is given food that is closest to what is found in nature by using only the freshest and most ideal ingredients for a healthy dog. This formula includes Diatomaceous Earth, a natural fossil shell flour known to fight parasites. Other premium ingredients also include Potatoes, Carrots, Papayas and Spinach - all of which contribute to your dog's vitality. Ingredients: New Zealand Venison, Potatoes, Papayas, Canola Oil, Figs, Carrots, Spinach, Tapioca Starch, Garlic, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Minerals (Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Sulphate, Ferrous Sulphate, Copper Sulphate, Manganese Sulphate, Sodium Selenate, Potassium Iodate), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, d-Pantothenic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplemet, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid), Amino Acids (Tryptophan, Threonine, Methionine), Vegetable Oil, Natural Tocopherols, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract With Added: - New Zealand Venison, Free from Artificial Hormones and Steroids - Figs packed with Antioxidants and Fiber - Raw Vegetables and Fruits for Vitamins and Enzymes NO: - Grain - Chicken, Beef or Lamb - GMOs - By-products, Fillers, Corn, Wheat, Artificial Colors, Flavorings and Preservatives. Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (Min) - 19% Crude Fat (Min) - 10% Crude Fiber (Max) - 5% Moisture (Max) - 12% Ash (Max) - 3% Typical Analysis: Calcium - 1.0% Phosphorus - 0.8% Sodium - 0.3% Caloric Content 3490 kcal/kg Fig'licious Venison Feast is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for All Life Stages. 



*Canine Herbed Lamb N Potatoes* 
Addiction Raw Dehydrated Dog Food - Herbed Lamb & Potatoes. ADDICTION RAW DEHYDRATED FOOD - YOU CAN SEE THE MEAT! Addiction Pet Foods leads the way in a new standard for premium pet food! We gently air-dry raw meat, fruits and vegetables to keep ingredients fresh and to naturally lock-in vitamins and enzymes. With free-range game meats and premium proteins, your dog will be spoilt for choice. And unlike other competitive products, you can actually see the chunky meat in our food! THE RESULT - A GREAT TASTING FOOD THAT COMBINES THE GOODNESS OF RAW WITH THE CONVENIENCE OF DRY! A HEARTY, AROMATIC MEAL TO SATISFY THE MOST DISCERNING DOG What can be more satisfying than Free-range New Zealand Lamb flavoured with fragrant Rosemary and Thyme?Topped off with Spinach, Potatoes and Carrots, this grain-free recipe is a wh olesome daily meal for your dog. YOUR DOG WILL FEEL AND TASTE THE DIFFERENCE WITH FREE-RANGE NEW ZEALAND LAMB New Zealand Lamb is raised in the pristine open pastures of New Zealand and is free from artificial hormones and steriods. Free-range lamb is lower in calories and saturated fat than commercially raised lambs, making it exceptionally nourishing and delectable. GRAIN-FREE RECIPE IDEAL FOR SENSITIVE DOGS Herbed Lamb & Potatoes is free from grains and has been designed to be as close to what nature has intended for your dog. It is also an ideal diet for dogs that are sensitive to grain. THE BEST OF RAW INGREDIENTS GENTLY AIR-DRIED FOR MAXIMIUM NUTRITION. Addiction ensures that your dog is given food that is closet to what is found in nature by using only the freshest and most ideal ingredients for a healthy dog. Premium ingredients include Potatoes, Carrots, Papayas and Spinach - all of which contribute to your dog's vitality. Ingredients: Lamb, Potatoes, Papayas, Canola Oil, Carrots, Spinach, Rosemary, Thyme, Tapioca Starch, Garlic, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Minerals (Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Sulphate, Ferrous Sulphate, Copper Sulphate, Manganese Sulphate, Sodium Selenate, Potassium Iodate), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, d-Pantothenic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplemet, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid), Amino Acids (Tryptophan, Threonine, Methionine), Vegetable Oil, Natural Tocopherols, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract ~ With Added: - Free-range New Zealand Lamb - Aromatic Rosemary and Thyme - Raw Vegetables and Fruits for Vitamins and Enzymes NO: - Grain - GMOs - By-products, Fillers, Corn, Wheat, Artificial Colors, Flavorings and Preservatives ~ Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (Min) - 19% Crude Fat (Min) - 22% Crude Fiber (Max) - 6% Moisture (Max) - 12% Ash (Max) - 4% Typical Analysis: Calcium - 1.0% Phosphorus - 0.8% Sodium - 0.3% Caloric Content 4100 kcal/kg Addiction Herbed Lamb & Potatoes is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for Adult Maintenance. 



*Canine Steakhouse and Zucchini* 
Addiction Raw Dehydrated Dog Food - Steakhouse Beef & Zucchini Entree - ADDICTION RAW DEHYDRATED FOOD - YOU CAN SEE THE MEAT! Addiction leads the way in a new standard for premium pet food! Unlike traditional dog foods that are processed at high temperatures with artificial preservatives, Addiction gently air-dries raw meat, fruits and vegetables to naturally keep ingredients fresh for maximum nutrition. Either add warm water or feed dry to enjoy the benefits of raw food with the convenience of dry food. THE RESULT - A GREAT TASTING FOOD THAT COMBINES THE GOODNESS OF RAW WITH THE CONVENIENCE OF DRY! AN ENTICING STEAKHOUSE EXPERIENCE THAT NOURISHES YOUR DOG FOR OPTIMUM VITALITY. Reward your dog with a tantalizing steakhouse experience that brings together mouth-watering New Zealand Free-range Beef with the refreshing taste of Zucchini. With chunky beef pieces that you can see, this grain-free recipe is designed for peak performance and is ideal for dogs of all life stages. ENJOY THE BENEFITS OF FREE-RANGE NEW ZEALAND BEEF New Zealand cattle are raised on a natural diet of fresh pasture in pristine open spaces and are certified free from BSE and other diseases. Free-range Beef is a high-quality source of protein and can play a useful part in providing essential amino acids for your dog's health and vitality. GRAIN-FREE RECIPE IDEAL FOR SENSITIVE DOGS. Steakhouse Beef & Zucchini Entrée is free from grains and has been designed to be as close to what nature has intended for your dog. It is also an ideal diet for dogs that are sensitive to grain. THE BEST OF RAW INGREDIENTS GENTLY AIR-DRIED FOR MAXIMIUM NUTRITION Addiction ensures that your dog is given food that is safe and wholesome by using only the freshest and most ideal ingredients for a healthy dog. Ingredients: Premium ingredients include Potatoes, Carrots, Papayas and Spinach - all of which contribute to your dog's vitality. Beef, Potatoes, Papayas, Canola Oil, Zucchini, Carrots, Spinach, Tapioca Starch, Garlic, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Minerals (Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Sulphate, Ferrous Sulphate, Copper Sulphate, Manganese Sulphate, Sodium Selenate, Potassium Iodate), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, d-Pantothenic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplemet, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid), Amino Acids (Tryptophan, Threonine, Methionine), Vegetable Oil, Natural Tocopherols, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract With Added: - New Zealand Beef free from Artificial Hormones and Steroids - Fresh Zucchini high in Vitamins and Nutrients - Vegetables and Fruits for Optimal Health NO: - Grain - GMOs - By-products, Fillers, Corn, Wheat, Artificial Colors, Artificial Flavorings and Artificial Preservatives. Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (Min) - 18% Crude Fat (Min) - 8% Crude Fiber (Max) - 6% Moisture (Max) - 12% Ash (Max) - 6% Typical Analysis: Calcium - 1.0% Phosphorus - 0.8% Sodium - 0.3% Caloric Content 3980 kcal/kg Addiction Steakhouse Beef & Zucchini Entrée is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for Adult Maintenance.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

THANK you Debbie!!! 

I'm confused though..how do you feed it? with dry, canned? with water not? how many meals do those packages last for? thanks sweetie. I so appreciate you taking the time to help me.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's a link to Addiction's Web Site.

Addiction Pet Food - The Finest Pet Food is Here!

In the freeze dried raw, 5 of their 7 are grain free and I carry the 2 lb boxes of those 5. A 2 lb box makes 6 lbs of food when rehydrated with water.

I brought in the Addiction canned line for the exotic meat for those who have dogs with allergies to more common meat and began reading about their freeze dried raw. My Jett so far has not been able to do frozen raw or the typical freeze dried raw but is fine on this. I'm thinking he needs some good starchy type of carbs and a lower protein. I wonder if toy breeds in general need a lower protein and/or some good starchy carbs. I wonder if it's due to the fact that such a HUGE percentage of Malts and Yorkies are asymptomatic MVD. Just a thought, nothing to base it on. The only down side I see with Addiction is there is no organ meat in it. But again, is that why my Jett is ok with it? I have heard some feedback that some toy dogs don't do as well on a raw food that is too rich in organ meat. Is that the minority or is it that not that many with toy breeds feed raw? I just don't know. 

For me, since mine are doing well on the Addiction, this is what we will be doing for now. I rotate between all 5 grain free formulas. All of mine did great on Dr. Harvey's Canine Health but tear staining got worse. All of mine seemed to lack energy when switching to Dr. Harvey's Veg-to-Bowl. I did cook the meat in both of these formulas. Zoe & Jett did great on G'ma Lucy's Artisan but Callie pooped way too much and dropped weight. If at all possible I want all 3 on the same food because if one has something different, then that's what the other 2 seem to want. lol Jett so far can't do the frozen raw, whether it's due to the higher protein, not as much starchy carbs, or organ meat, idk, but will continue to try every so often. I know that Northwest Naturals seems to be the only frozen raw I've heard of that has a nicer protein to carb ratio but I'm having trouble getting it in my area. So that brings me back to Addiction Raw because I just won't go back to kibble.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

SilkamMaltese said:


> THANK you Debbie!!!
> 
> I'm confused though..how do you feed it? with dry, canned? with water not? how many meals do those packages last for? thanks sweetie. I so appreciate you taking the time to help me.


You mix with equal amount of hot water although I tend to do a little less with the water so it's not so soupy, but a thicker consistency. The longer you let it soak in water, the bigger the amount in the bowl gets.

I'm cutting back on the portion for all 3 of mine because all 3 are gaining weight on it. My 9lb Zoe gets 1/4 cup twice a day, 5 1/2 lb Jett gets just under a 1/4 cup twice a day, and Callie a little less then that. Amounts may still need to be adjusted. I used to do 1/3 cup for Zoe, and 1 little over 1/4 cup for Jett and 1/4 cup for Callie on other foods. A 2 lb box will feed my 3 for about a week.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Here's a link to Addiction's Web Site.
> 
> Addiction Pet Food - The Finest Pet Food is Here!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks GREAT info. Well, Indi has IBD and allergies so I worry about putting her on a high protein, even though they say, GOOD quality raw protien is not the same as dry food and cooked food protein sources. 

Feather, with her issues, got to be careful with that.

Ritzy can handle anything, I think, but have to be a bit careful with her now. if she gets dia, I can't treat it w/meds. 

and Indi would touch Dr. Harveys nor any other raw. she's awful. so picky due her to her IBD/MVD issues but if I could get her onto a good raw food, I'm wondering if it wouldn't help her nausea issues. 

rambling...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have to cut back Chloe's portion as she getting to be a chunky monkey, the other's are doing good at the portions their getting.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

SilkamMaltese said:


> Thanks GREAT info. Well, Indi has IBD and allergies so I worry about putting her on a high protein, even though they say, GOOD quality raw protien is not the same as dry food and cooked food protein sources.
> 
> Feather, with her issues, got to be careful with that.
> 
> ...


Jett came to me with severe IBS, most likely IBD but I did not want to put him through the biopsy to get the actual dx. 2 summers ago he got a tiny bit of freeze dried raw treat from Stella & Cheweys and got really bad diarrhea. In fact, when I first got him, I could only feed him chicken and rice. Just the tiniest amount of dog food would throw him into severe diarrhea and he would easily get dehydrated. Probiotics were a life saver for him and I had him on a canned limited diet for probably 2 years. After that I transitioned him to Dr. H's Canine Health. Now he can pretty much eat anything without problems except for raw. Now he's on Addiction Raw. He was a bit 'gassy' right at first so even though I transitioned slowly, I cut back and did one meal a day of G'ma Lucy's and the other meal Addiciton for probably a month. Now he's fully on Addiction with no gas. And I had noticed bad breath from all of mine even though I brush their teeth. No more bad breath on Addiction. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I meant to add, with the down side of no organ meat, the up side is all their meat is Free Range so no hormones or antibiotics. I'm not sure all Frozen Raw is that way. Just really have to read the labels.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Jett came to me with severe IBS, most likely IBD but I did not want to put him through the biopsy to get the actual dx. 2 summers ago he got a tiny bit of freeze dried raw treat from Stella & Cheweys and got really bad diarrhea. In fact, when I first got him, I could only feed him chicken and rice. Just the tiniest amount of dog food would throw him into severe diarrhea and he would easily get dehydrated. Probiotics were a life saver for him and I had him on a canned limited diet for probably 2 years. After that I transitioned him to Dr. H's Canine Health. Now he can pretty much eat anything without problems except for raw. Now he's on Addiction Raw. He was a bit 'gassy' right at first so even though I transitioned slowly, I cut back and did one meal a day of G'ma Lucy's and the other meal Addiciton for probably a month. Now he's fully on Addiction with no gas. And I had noticed bad breath from all of mine even though I brush their teeth. No more bad breath on Addiction. :thumbsup:


what probiotics do you use?

thanks Crystal, really appreciate the info!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

SilkamMaltese said:


> what probiotics do you use?
> 
> thanks Crystal, really appreciate the info!


I use Animal Essentials with Digestive Enzymes. I chose this for 3 reasons. 1) it is one with one of the widest ranges of strains in the probiotic family where others may just have a few. 2) It is plant based and often animals with digestive issues have trouble with dairy. 3) It has digestive enzymes and my Jett was not digesting his food quickly enough. He would throw up his entire breakfast, not at all digested around 3 in the afternoon. He doesn't do that anymore since I put him on this. I credit Rainy w/Animal Essentials for saving my Jett's life. The vet I had at the time was just putting him on Metronidazole every 4 weeks or so. It was Rainy that had me put him on the probiotics, added their Phyomucil, and put him on a soft diet to help his digestive tract heal. My vet wanted him on a prescription kibble that they carried and the minute I would even give him 2 tiny pieces of kibble, he would have diarrhea again. Rainy is my 'go to' person for health issues. LOVE her!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

SilkamMaltese said:


> Thanks GREAT info. Well, Indi has IBD and allergies so I worry about putting her on a high protein, even though they say, GOOD quality raw protien is not the same as dry food and cooked food protein sources.
> 
> Feather, with her issues, got to be careful with that.
> 
> ...


Would Feather be considered to have a compromised immune system? If so, raw diets aren't recommend for dogs with a compromised immune system.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Addiction also makes a great kibble and a canned food- neither are raw. We use those and Bisou's favorite is the Venison kibble. I had been putting some on the dehydrated Raw on top of her kibble but I'll stop that now until I read more about it. All of it is sort of pricey but that's because it's imported and everything imported here is expensive.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I use Animal Essentials with Digestive Enzymes. I chose this for 3 reasons. 1) it is one with one of the widest ranges of strains in the probiotic family where others may just have a few. 2) It is plant based and often animals with digestive issues have trouble with dairy. 3) It has digestive enzymes and my Jett was not digesting his food quickly enough. He would throw up his entire breakfast, not at all digested around 3 in the afternoon. He doesn't do that anymore since I put him on this. I credit Rainy w/Animal Essentials for saving my Jett's life. The vet I had at the time was just putting him on Metronidazole every 4 weeks or so. It was Rainy that had me put him on the probiotics, added their Phyomucil, and put him on a soft diet to help his digestive tract heal. My vet wanted him on a prescription kibble that they carried and the minute I would even give him 2 tiny pieces of kibble, he would have diarrhea again. Rainy is my 'go to' person for health issues. LOVE her!


Great info, Crystal. I will save it for sure! thank you!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Would Feather be considered to have a compromised immune system? If so, raw diets aren't recommend for dogs with a compromised immune system.


need to recheck her WBC and if it is WNL, then she's out of that danger zone. If it is still low, then yes, she would be and probably will be for quite awhile longer. 

Thanks Crystal for all of your help..I so very much appreciate it. I'll be sure and save and process all of this and maybe we can touch bases on it, between the two of us. she could always go on the canned/dry version.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

iheartbisou said:


> Addiction also makes a great kibble and a canned food- neither are raw. We use those and Bisou's favorite is the Venison kibble. I had been putting some on the dehydrated Raw on top of her kibble but I'll stop that now until I read more about it. All of it is sort of pricey but that's because it's imported and everything imported here is expensive.


thank you for confirming that..I thought so.


----------

